# new camara???? maybe??



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys

i am thinking of getting a new camara as i keep looking at some of the pictures in the studio and think they look a lot better than mine do,

this is the camara i currenty have

panasonic dmc-fz7

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ev=/images?q=panasonic+lumix+7&hl=en&safe=off

it is pretty good, but is only a 6mp camara, so i am thinking maybe a 10mp camara will get better pics,

somthing like this maybe

http://www.jessops.com/online.store... S220 Digital Camera - Black-76064/Show.html#

the camara will be used to take pics whilst detailing and also pics from the track side now and again,

the things i really want are, ajustable shutter speed, time lapse ie it takes a pic every 30 mins, and nice clear pics,

here are a couple of pics i have takon on mine,



















and one of james b's witch i think looks so much clearer,

http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/autofinesse/DSC_0856.jpg

any advice, i would be very thankfull for as i don't know a great deal about camaras

thanks


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

It really depends on how much you want to spend on the camera. I've just got the Panasonic DMC TZ7 and for such a compact camera, it's brilliant. Your best off going to somewhere like Jessops or Dixons etc and holding and trying the cameras there. Maybe check a few online reviews, get a small list and then go and actually try them to narrow the list down.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no time lapse on the vast majority of dSLRs. Try a bridge - Pentax X70, Oly SP590UZ as they'll give you more flexibility but won't weigh a ton.

Oh, and the difference in Megapixels makes *zero* difference. If anything, more MP means more problems.

Bret


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ as above, I was going to say that I doubt a 10 mpix compact would take better photos than what you already have. I've got the older Lumix FZ30 and that takes brilliant pictures. Maybe just practice with it a bit?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That pic you quoted of mine was taken on an quite expensive DSLR with a good lens set up (i did not take that shot Tom did )

when i take pics with my compact cam ( http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-w-series/dsc-wx1 ) they are not as good as when Tom dose the pics, he knows what hes doing.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

A very good 6/7 mega pixel camera is going to be better than a cheap 12 megapixel. The cheaper lenses can only cope with lower amounts of megapixels so the extra megapixels are effectively useless....well I think thats how it works


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep. As an example, the shot with the R8; note the purple bits. That's crappy glass combined with relatively low aperture numbers. It also metered on the grey asphalt, which is why there's no texture in the white bits, i.e it's too bright. 
I can demo any time you like the effects with my 80s 135mm lens, I get exactly the same. Stopped down to f8 it's much better.

The camera (there's an 'e' in there) makes relatively little difference when you know how to use it. That Carrerra GT pic: be very careful about assuming too much, because much effort is put into post-processing these days to make a good shot great. I know that's where my time goes.....OTOH, if the original shot isn't too hot, no amount of PP can fix it.
I'll bet the yellow porsche pic issue is camera shake. Get a tripod and turn stabilisation off, then retry.

Bret


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Wow there fella, that pic is straight out the camera, no PSing apart from a boarder and a logo added (done in bulk not one by ones.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I wasn't sure - and TBH, it's rare I see anyone just using out of the cam unless they don't have time or are very sure about their exposure. 

No denigration / implication intended!

Bret


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

New cameras are more than megapixels. The anti-MP crowd will claim there is more noise in a denser sensor but newer cameras have other improvements too,

Ken Rockwell, the internet guy, said the D70s was great but the D90 just takes better pictures..exposure accuracy, color, highlight control, etc. I have used both the D70s (6MP) and the D90 (12MP) and the D90 takes much better pics on auto/program modes than the D70s. The color is better, the iso noise is lower, the focus is better, it has active highlight control (can compensate for light/dark). better LCD so you can actually see your results, better viewfinder, etc. I think some of it is due to better in camera processing (jpg) too.

In the hands of a pro, I suspect even the cheapest camera will work for them but most need some help.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiya,

As most of the DW lot know I'm a professional photographer, so feel qualified to help you out here.

Firstly, there is absolutely nothing wrong with your current camera (that is unless it's faulty, which it doesn't appear to be) - I have used most of the Panasonic range including the FZ7 and I can take perfect pics with all of them; technique plays a larger part than equipment as with most things in life.

Granted, as Bretti has mentioned, the lens isn't perfect and has substantial chromatic aberation (purple fringing) however that alone hasn't spoiled the shot of the R8.

The shutter speed is too low (accounting for the camera shake/blur) which could have been helped by using the in-camera image stabilisation - if the IS was activated, I can't see how you've managed camera shake as it would appear to be a bright day as the driver is wearing sunglasses...

Try using spot metering and taking a meter reading off the car; this will ensure the camera exposes for the car and not the track. Having said that however, taking images of a white car travelling at speed on a sunny day is not an easy subject matter and maybe was a little too ambitious!

The image of the Porsche is mainly a tad underexposed and a little flat; try increasing the shutter speed again (either using a manual/shutter speed priority) mode or using +EV exposure compensation from within one of the auto or program modes.

FWIW, I still have a 6MP Nikon D50 as my second backup camera and would have no qualms about shooting an entire wedding with it, professionally.

Remember, the camera only records what the photographer has pointed it at 

S


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

just to add, if you really need to use a slower shutter speed because of the great uk weather  the VR lenses from nikon are now on the second generation and are sweet at stopping the inevitable shakes:thumb:


----------

